

A Proof That Some Spaces Can’t Be Cut - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150113-a-proof-that-some-spaces-cant-be-cut/

======
Sniffnoy
Worth noting here that (checking Wikipedia) "triangulation" here is being used
in a weaker sense than the usual piecewise-linear triangulation. (Apparently,
being homeomorphic to a simplicial complex doesn't mean admitting a PL
structure! Not news to any topologists, I guess, but news to me.) If we
restrict to that narrower notion of triangulation, it was already known how to
build high-dimensional manifolds with no triangulation.

------
pdpi
Seems that, though the posted article is new, the research in question is
actually a couple of years old --
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.2354](http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.2354)

